# Find Old Subscribed Threads



## phynestone (Jun 28, 2017)

Where can I find my old subscribed threads? I've clicked on 'Watched Threads,' but I can't find the user cp anywhere.


----------



## nurseN98 (Jun 29, 2017)

Even when you click "show all watched threads"?


----------

